
The lightbulb revolution has just begun - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/17/21024834/lightbulbs-energy-efficiency-standards-trump-climate-change
======
bullen
Infrared light (or heat) is only waste in the summer if you live in a very hot
region.

Both fluorescent and diode have problems:

1) Fluorescent contain poisonous mercury, one man had to amputate his foot
after stepping on a broken bulb.

2) Both emit ultra violet light that is bad for your health.

3) LEDs emit a very narrow frequency which is not something your eyes can work
with, this will improve over time by spreading the spectrum which is expensive
and never replace incandescent lights in terms of vision comfort.

In Europe the law is still here, so we have to hoard incandescent lights if we
wish to keep using them, but photographers still need them so they will be
available forever if you know how to hustle.

My trick is to use a 60 watt lamp that I dim down to 40 watts, that way they
last longer, basically emulating how they where manufactured before the
cartel: [https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/dawn-of-
electronics/t...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/dawn-of-
electronics/the-great-lightbulb-conspiracy)

The real problem here is that incandescent light bulbs can be manufactured to
last decades, but are made weaker to sell more bulbs. And here now law was
made!

The other problem is living in large houses that have many lights and also
require more heating and switching lamps on and off all the time (breaking
them sooner) when moving around in the house.

The law should be "maximum 20 square meters indoor living space per person".
That would make a difference, everything else is just another form of "It is
difficult to get a man to understand something when his salary depends upon
his not understanding it."!

The curly haired guy in the clip is one of those guys, inventing themselves a
"job". That said the orange guy is not any better, so we're stuck between a
rock and a hard place.

~~~
duskwuff
> Fluorescent contain poisonous mercury, one man had to amputate his foot
> after stepping on a broken bulb.

This is a hugely overblown concern. The mercury content of a compact
fluorescent is on the order of 4 - 5 mg, not all of which will even be
vaporized if a bulb is broken.

> Both emit ultra violet light that is bad for your health.

No, they do not. Most of the UV from a compact fluorescent is filtered out by
the glass; the UV emissions that remain are minimal. LED lighting does not
emit UV at all -- UV requires a higher bandgap than visible light, so emitting
UV is more difficult than visible light.

> LEDs emit a very narrow frequency which is not something your eyes can work
> with

This was true of some early LED light bulbs, but has been largely solved.

~~~
bullen
Ok, thanks for correcting me.

I still only use LED outdoors but I would like to use them more indoors.

Do you know what the techniques for solving the annoying LED blue light are
called so I can google and learn how to detect those lamps?

